# Sinbad test shot picture from Monarch



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Getting a picture from Scott McKillop of Monarch Models is a good reason move out of "lurker" mode for a few minutes. Check it out:










As the subject line says, this is a test shot of Sinbad, apparently cast in Nosferatu red plastic. The production color will be different, Scott says. It is shown in a Nosferatu box because Monarch is sorting out how to fit the Sinbad parts into the long box. Scott says:

"I think separating the larger pieces from the sprue will get it all to fit. I am trying to minimize the rattle in the box, and protect the small pieces from damage. No more 'keys' horror stories.

"The production color should be very nice. Something very new but hopefully very Aurora."


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's Sinberatu! 

Looks good enough to eat!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like it's going to be a cool kit... any release dates?...and how is the Ghost doing? Will these be ready for Wonderfest ?:thumbsup:
Eagerly awaiting all these cool kits :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats looking really good and cant wait for Sinbad and the Ghost to come out.Todd Thanks for posting the pic:thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Dr. Pretorius said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!


Thats exactly what I said when I saw that pic!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I am taking this as a good omen; that good things are about to happen with Monarch Models' release schedule. I and my fellow modelers here in Marietta, GA are certainly hoping so.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

MartinHatfield said:


> I am taking this as a good omen; that good things are about to happen with Monarch Models' release schedule. I and my fellow modelers here in Marietta, GA are certainly hoping so.


I'm with you on this.

...although we saw a test shot of the Ghost _built up _and _painted _...and _posted here _over a year ago...and....?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It looks like they'll have a job fitting it all in the box. The statues head looks bigger than I thought it would be.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Very cool...lots of ideas already for alternate bases/dios (not that there's anything wrong with the stock, it's great).


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Didn't know Sinbad was going to be a styrene kit! Kewl! Does anybody know what scale it will be in?

Sean


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

SJF said:


> Didn't know Sinbad was going to be a styrene kit! Kewl! Does anybody know what scale it will be in?
> 
> Sean


 If I remember correctly, 1/10th - around the same scale as Aurora's Bloodthirsty Pirates.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Oh, some good diorama fodder, here! 

Thanks, Chris. 

Sean


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice teaser photo Todd. Can you show us any more of it?

RK


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yup !...I'm officially Jazzed :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

See that...Scott will not let us down! He is doing a GREAT job at trying to get us some new subjects and in STYRENE! And I still believe we will see the Ghost soon too!

Thanks Todd for the pics!

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Exciting news; the temple statue looks like this will be a scene from the Golden Voyage of Sinbad.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Any test shots of GORGO yet?....Man it would be Super Cool if the Ghost, Gorgo and Sinbad were ready for Wonderfest, Scott also said the Moon Suit and the Fly are being developed also :thumbsup: Well Wonderfest is only 2 months away...here's hoping :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Have we seen any test shots of the Ghost on sprue trees yet? I have shared this post with several of my buddies here in Marietta, and we all agree about this: If Sinbad makes it into stores before the Ghost, then there will be much 'splainin' that needs to be done.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking forward to this! Dr. Pretorius and Hedorah said it all!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

MartinHatfield said:


> Have we seen any test shots of the Ghost on sprue trees yet? I have shared this post with several of my buddies here in Marietta, and we all agree about this: If Sinbad makes it into stores before the Ghost, then there will be much 'splainin' that needs to be done.


There were shots posted of a (mostly) desprued Ghost test shot by Buzzconroy when he was doing his beautiful paint up for Scott.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Test shots come on sprews.....they are the same as what we get in a kit...unless there are major changes. If a test shot gets approved to go as far as being built, painted, and posted as the kit to come...then...I would assume it's the kit...to come.

...or not...?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

RB said:


> There were shots posted of a (mostly) desprued Ghost test shot by Buzzconroy when he was doing his beautiful paint up for Scott.


That was a year ago, since then Scott has said that changes were made to the masters. I am sorry, but I will belive in these kits when they arrive in my LHS. NOT BEFORE! I understand that Scott seems to be doing all of thsi "on-his-own", but we have been waiting patiently for more than a year now for one more kit from him.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Bottom line--Scott owes nothing to anyone. If you want a kit of 'whatever"...you produce/do it yourself!

...but then again...don't post products you say you're going to do until you are ready and able to produce the product....or expect some bitter attitude if you don't produce the said product in a reasonable time.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I'm not sure I get the angst here. Nobody is out any money are they (except maybe for Scott)? We're not talking about a LAPCO situation here, Monarch has gotten a high quality, critically acclaimed product to the market. He IS a first time kit manufacturer and this is NOT his primary, dedicated job, and it is a niche' market in a bad economy. Given these factors, bumps in the road are inevitable. All companies have product fall through the cracks. Remember The Jungle Swamp and Rommel's Rod? And that's just Moebius. The only possible drawback I've had personally with Monarch is trying to budget thru 2008, and passing a few other kits up, in order to buy upcoming Monarch kits. Been a lot of resets there. But I'm generally fine with it. Bottom line, when The Ghost, Sinbad, and Gorgo turn up, I'm going to celebrate, not berate Scott. 

And hopefully I'll also have the funds to buy them, too...


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

AAAAWWWWWWYEEEAAAAAAHHHH! Lookin' good!


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Todd P. said:


> "The production color should be very nice. Something very new but hopefully very Aurora."


like being produced in Godzilla Fuscia?


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

"The production color should be very nice. Something very new but hopefully very Aurora."

What the heck does that mean?


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

As the lead singer of Humble Pie once intoned, "Well alright, alright, alright, alright, alright...."


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

ShadOAB said:


> "The production color should be very nice. Something very new but hopefully very Aurora."
> 
> What the heck does that mean?


I thinks it's a fun tease. Was it just me, or did most people get a kick out of Nosferatu being molded in a red metallic styrene? To me, it SCREAMED Aurora.
Give me some odd metallic styrene anyday!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool, thanks for posting this Todd! 

I'll second that Chris. The metallic red on the Nossy kit was great. :thumbsup: Reminded me of the metallic green Aurora used on the glow Godzilla kit


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> I thinks it's a fun tease. Was it just me, or did most people get a kick out of Nosferatu being molded in a red metallic styrene? To me, it SCREAMED Aurora.
> Give me some odd metallic styrene anyday!



Right...we need to be teased more.

Aurora used the dominant colour that the kit 'subject' would be in color. A black horse would be in black plastic. (The box art enforced the color choice(s) too) This was done so the kit needed as little paint as possable--so a kid could build and display as is...or just paint the few small areas that needed other colors. Aurora also used more than one color of plastic for the same reason. Other kit companies did that also in the sixties...as Moebius did on the FS...as did Aurora & Monogram did with their FS issues.

So I guess Nossy's coat must be/is the dominant color in that kit...as it was red on the box art.

So...metallic colors is very Aurora?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

ShadOAB said:


> Right...we need to be teased more.
> 
> So...metallic colors is very Aurora?


Yes, My Blue Knight kit was a dark metallic blue.

I believe I remember Mr. Monarch saying that the color for the Nosferatu kit was similar to the Aurora red Fokker triplane kit.

RK


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Yes, My Blue Knight kit was a dark metallic blue.
> 
> I believe I remember Mr. Monarch saying that the color for the Nosferatu kit was similar to the Aurora red Fokker triplane kit.
> 
> RK


I guess that makes sense...Nosferatu was a German film production.:freak:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

ShadOAB said:


> I guess that makes sense...Nosferatu was a German film production.:freak:


Scott did it that color because he always loved that color of plastic, no hidden secrets or clues.
Randy


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes, I loved that original colour on my Red Knight as well !


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

the original Creature was in a metallic green . 
hb


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

beck said:


> the original Creature was in a metallic green .
> hb


And the '64 Godzilla was _this_ color.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

It was/is metallic green in Canada.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pepto's a little light, actually:


----------

